# مقدمة عن الطائرات



## dash 8 (8 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تستطيع الطائرة التحليق في الجو*

أول خطوة في سبيل تحقيق ذلك، هي ضرورة الاندفاع السريع . وهذا بدوره يتحقق بوسيلتين : المروحة وهي تخترق الهواء بشكل معين، فتولد بذلك " قوة سحب "، ثم المحرك الذي يؤدي تمدد الغاز فيه إلى إحداث دفعة . وفي أثناء هذا التحرك السريع، تتعرض الطائرة لعدة تأثيرات يقوم بها الهواء، منها المقاومة وهي القوة التي تقاوم تقدمها، وقوة التحميل، وهي مجموع القوى التي توازن ثقل الطائرة وتجعلها قادرة على البقاء في الهواء . 





طائرتان حربيتان




*من الذي يطير ؟*

أفراد الملاحة الجوية، والعدد المخصص منهم للطائرة يسمى بطاقم الطائرة ويتكون من الطيار وهو الذي يسيطر على تحركات الطائرة،طبقا لإرشادات ضابط الملاحة أو اللاسلكي (الذي ينقل التعليمات الصادرة من المراكز الأرضية ) . وفي الطائرات الضخمة يوجد مع الطيار باعتباره قائد السطح مساعد طيار . هذا ويقوم على خدمة الركاب مضيفة ومضيف ( ساقي ) . وهناك ميكانيكي يلاحظ عمل المحركات، ومختلف الأجهزة التي في الطائرة . وفي الطائرات الحربية، يشمل الطاقم كذلك مراقب، ومصور، ومدفعي أو قاذف قنابل . وإعداد الطيارين يتم على أيدي معلم طيران أو مدرب . 
*من الذي لا يطير ؟ *

ويشترك في أعمال الطيران على الأرض : ميكانيكيون ـ كهربائيون ـ إخصائيو تركيبات، مهمتهم ضمان المحافظة على صيانة الطائرات، وإعدادها للطيران ـ إخصائيو رادار وإشارة ـ عمال جهاز قياس الزوايا Radiogoniometer، الذين يوجهون الطائرة عند قيامها وأثناء صعودها وهبوطها ـ إخصائيون جويون وأرصاد يقومون بدراسة الأحوال الجوية . 




طائرة فلايير




*تنظيم الطيران*

*1 ـ( الطيران المدني)* 
ويتكون من الطيران التجاري، والطيران السياحي . والأول تتولاه شركات طيران مركزها في المطارات وتقوم باستغلال الطرق الجوية، وهي طرق حقيقية وإن كانت غير مرئية . أما الثاني، فهو نوع من الرياضة الخاصة، يقوم بها أفراد في مناطق محدودة . 
*2 ـ( الطيران الحربي)* 
وتشرف عليه هيئة أركان حرب، ويتكون من تشكيلات من الطيارات من نوع واحد، لكل منها ( مطاردة، قاذفة . . . )، والأساطيل الجوية تجتمع في وحدات، تتمركز في قواعد جوية، موزعة في أنحاء الدولة . ولقيادة طائرة حربية، لا بد من وجود وثيقة تأهيل معينة، وهي شهادة طيار، تمنحها كليات متخصصة ( مدنية أو عسكرية ) . وهناك إدارة خاصة ( أرصاد جوية ) تدرس الأحوال الجوية، وتقوم بإبلاغها على شكل نشرة للأرصاد الجوية، وهي ضرورية لتحديد حطة الطيران . 
*ما الذي تستطيع أن تفعله الطائرة ؟ *





" ماركية - مونين " 1911



تسير فوق عجلاتها على ممرات المطار، لتكتسب سرعة تمكنها من الصعود، أو لتصل إلى مكان نزول الركاب بعد هبوطها ـ تقلع ( ترتفع ) ـ ترتفع مقدمتها ـ تلف ـ تسبح ( أي تتحرك في الجو مع توقف المحرك بأقل كمية ممكنة من الوقود ) ـ تهبط ـ تهبط عموديا ـ تميل ( في اللحظة التي تسير فيها على الأرض ) ـ تحيد عن طريقها ـ تصحح أو تغير طريقها ـ تعود إلى قاعدتها ـ الطائرة المائية تستطيع أن تقفز فوق الماء . وفي حالة الحوادث أثناء الطيران، فإن كل فرد من أفراد الطاقم مزود بجهاز يعمل على إبطاء هبوطه وهو المظلة التي تمكنه من مغادرة الطائرة والهبوط إلى الأرض بسلام . 
*ماذا تستخدم الطائرة ؟*

الميناء الجوي، ويضم مجموعة من المنشآت مثل المطار، ومحطة الركاب، والحظائر، والورش، . وللطائرة الهليكوبتر نفس الإنشاءات ولكنها أقل حجما، وتسمى بمطار الحوامات، وبالنسبة للطائرة المائية فلها قاعدة مائية . 
برج المراقبة، ويضم الرادار، وجهاز قياس الزوايا، وجميع أجهزة الكشف عن الموقع وتحديده وإدارة حركة الإقلاع والوصول . 
وقد استدعت السرعة الفائقة التي توصلت إليها الطائرات حاليا، وهي السرعة فوق الصوتية، إيجاد وحدة قياس خاصة، تسمى " الماخ " وهو النسبة بين سرعة الطائرة وسرعة الصوت ( وهي 340 متر / ثانية = 1224 كم / ساعة )، وذلك في الطبقة الجوية التي تحلق فيها الطائرة . 
وعندما تقترب سرعة الطائرة من سرعة الصوت، تحدث مجموعة من الظواهر تسمى بحاجز الصوت، تجعل من الصعب تجاوز تلك السرعة . أما منطقة النهاية العظمى لدرجة الحرارة، فهي اللحظة التي تصل فيها الحرارة الناتجة عن احتكاك الهواء بجسم الطائرة إلى أقصى درجة محتملة . 




طائرة " الأيرباص " A 300 B




*خواص الطائرة *

الحمولة ( سعة التحميل ) ـ التوازن ( مقدرتها على المحافظة على توازنها أثناء الطيران ) ـ حد الارتفاع ( أقصى ارتفاع يمكن أن تصل إليه الطائرة ) ـ القدرة الطيرانية ( المسافة التي تستطيع أن تقطعها بكمية الوقود المحمولة ) ـ الحمولة الجناحية ( الثقل الذي يستطيع أن يتحمله كل متر مربع من الأجنحة، وبعبارة أخرى النسبة بين مسطح الأجنحة ووزن الطائرة ) ـ الدفع ( القوة التي يولدها تمدد الغاز في المحرك النفاث ) . 
*أجهزة الطائرة*

البوصلة المغناطيسية ( تشير دائما إلى الشمال ) ـ جهاز قياس الارتفاع Altimeter ( يقيس الارتفاع الذي تطير عليه الطائرة ) ـ جهاز قياس حركة الرياح Anemometer ( يقيس اتجاه الرياح وشدتها ) ـ جهاز قياس تغير السرعة Variometer ( يبين سرعة صعود وهبوط الطائرة ) ـ الأفق الصناعي أو جهاز تحديد الميل ( يبين موضع الطائرة بالنسبة للأفق، حتى ولو كان هذا الأخير غير مرئي ) ـ عداد اللفات ( يبين عدد الدورات التي تؤديها مجموعة المحرك في زمن محدد ) ـ مقياس الضغط Manometer ( يقيس ضغط الزيت والغاز ) ـ مؤشر سطح الوقود ـ محلل غاز العادم ـ مقياس درجة الحرارة Thermometer ( لقياس درجة حرارة مختلف أجزاء المحرك ) ـ الموجه الآلي Automatic Pilot ( يحافظ على الغطاء آليا ) ـ بوصلة دوارة Gyroscope . 
transfered


----------



## مهندس طيار (9 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا داش 8 
مشكور علي المجهود الجميل المنظم 
وهذا ما ننتظره منك حقا 
وننتظر منك المزيد حقا


----------



## وجدي_1405 (9 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع وكثر من أمثالك


----------



## Ayman Qadre (9 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله انا كمان شنتين ان شاء الله رح اكون طيار بس بدي خدمة بسيطة ولكنها كبير على شان اتميز و اتقوى بالدراسة ممكن معلومات اوسع واوضح


----------



## جاسر (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مغرور (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خير اخوي وما قصرت


----------



## ام زهراء (18 يونيو 2006)

كم تبلغ درجه الحراره المنبعثه من الطائره
وهل هي ثابته ام متغيره


----------



## ام زهراء (18 يونيو 2006)

الا يوجد احد في المنتدى يرد على سوالي


----------



## مهندس طيار (18 يونيو 2006)

تريثي اخت ام زهراء 
فمن الاكيد ان جميع الاعضاء ليسوا قائمين علي المنتدي 24 ساعه 
وهناك من هم يدخلون يوميا وهناك من يدخل اخر الاسبوع 
اظن لو كان سؤالك عن درجة الحرار المنبعثه من المحرك فاهي تتروح في حدود ال 700 درجه مؤيه


----------



## dash 8 (19 يونيو 2006)

اذا كنت تسالين عن حراره المحرك
فادرجه الحراره تختلف من محرك الى اخر معتمده في ذلك على قوه دفع الحرك وحجمه وكميه الوقود المستهلكه وفتحه العادم وامور كثيره
واتوقع اذا لم اكن مخطي درجه الحراره تتراوح مابين 700 الى 1800 والعلم عند الله
dch8


----------



## مهندس طيار (20 يونيو 2006)

محركات الطائرات النفاثه لا أتوقع ان تصل هذه الدرجه ابدا يا داش8 
كبيره قوي 1800 علي فتحة الخروج وعلي ريش التربينه 
1800 معناها chock wave فظيعه 
ومعناها تدمير شامل للمحرك لحدوث VERY HIGH OVER HEATING 
ده مجرد تحليل منطقي وعلمي لاكن ايضا اقول الله اعلم لان العلم فيه اشياء كثيره نجهلها 
لاكن درجة الحرار داخل غرفة احتراق المحرك بتكون في حدود 1400 درجه وبتكون خطيره جدا 
تخيل ان الصف الاول من محركات التربينه بيخرج عليه الهواء من غير نار بدرجة حراره في حدود 1200 او 1100 وحتي يصل الي فتحة الخروج يصل لما بين ال 700 وال 800 
تخيل انت لو كانت درجة الحرار 1800 عند الخروج !!!!!!!
كم تكون درجة الحراره عند غرفة الاحتراق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لا يستحيل ان توجد اي ماده تتحمل هذه الدرجه مهما كانت وسائل ال COOLING 
ايضا سوف تحتاج لمعدل حقن وقود رهيب وبالتالي خزانات كبيره جدا وبالتالي هذه الطائرة لا تستطيع الطيران لمسافات كبيره 
والله اعلم


----------



## dash 8 (22 يونيو 2006)

اخي العزيز مهندس طيار 
كميه الوقود المضافه الى الهواء تعتمد على ارتفاع درجه الحراره المتطلبه 
وكذلك كانت درجه الحراره محدده مابين 850 الى 1700 معتمده على الماده المصنعه منها turbin blades and nozzles 
فلو اخذنا خطوات ارتفاع درجه الحراره داخل المحرك على التوالي 
نرى ان الهواء سخن الى درجه حراره مابين 200 الى 550 وذاللك بفعل الظاغط 
يرتفع بعد ذالك داخل غرفه الاحتراق الى 560 الى 1150
بذلك تعتمد قوه الدفع للمحرك على درجه الغاز المجترق التي تكون مابين 1800 الى 2000 
ولكن درجه الحراره هذي لن تذهب الى guide vanes مباشره كم فهمت من ردي السابق 
فكميه الهواء المستخدمه تكون مايقارب نسبه 40 في المئه من كميه الهواء الداخل
و60 المتبقيه يتم استخامها كالاتي 
تستخدم لل cooling على flam tube 
والربع من تلك النسبه تستحدم لتقليل درجه الحراره داخل غرفه الاحتراق 
والمتبقي من ذاللك يستخدم لتبريد لل walls of the flam tube
وبذلك تكون درجه الحراره المنبعثه من العادم مابين 1200 الى 1700 بالفهرنهيت معتمده في ذلك على العوامل سالفه الذكر
والعلم عند الله سبحانه وتعالى ماقلته قبل للنقد والتصحيح والكامل لله
اخي مهندس طيار اتمنى ان الصوره قد اتضحت لديك ولو قليلا وفهمت ماقصدت من ردي السابق 
dch8


----------



## مهندس طيار (22 يونيو 2006)

يا شيخ حرام عليك 
ما انت ما قولتش فهرنهيت في الاول وانا قولت في الاول درجه مؤيه يعني سليزيوس 
يعني ممكن نكون بنكلم انا وانت في نفس الدرجه لاكن الفرق بينا وحدات 
كلامك ما فيهوش خطء يا داش وهوه ده الي كلنا درسناه 
لاكن كلامي كان علي السليزيوس لاني انا الي بدأت الرد علي ام زهراء ولذلك فا من الطبيعي ان يكون ردك علي كلامي بنفس وحدات القياس ..... ولذلك كان اعتراضي هو علي ان تكون درجة خروج العادم 1800 درجه مؤيه ( سليزيوس ) يعني بجد بجد كارثه الرقم ده في مقاييس المحركات النفاسه 
لاكن ما دام فهرنهيت يبقي يتم اعادة حساب الرقم للتأكد منه كم يساوي بالسليزيوس 

وشكرا لمعلوماتك التي احتاج اليها بشده حتي وان كنت درستها 
فعدم استخدام المعلومه والمناقشه فيها يتراكم عليها الغبار في العقل وتنزوي في الركن المظلم 
جزاك الله كل خير علي حوارك الشيق اخي داش


----------



## مهندس طيار (22 يونيو 2006)

أرجوا ان لا يكون اسلوبي ضايقك مني فاهناك عشم في كلامي من واقع اننا اصدقاء وأخوه 

وكل منا يكمل الاخر 

لذلك مرحا بك اخي داش ولنذكر بعضنا البعض بما درسنا كي نعلوا بانفسنا وبالجميع


----------



## dash 8 (22 يونيو 2006)

for your info, All above of red degree are degree centigrade but last one by Fahrenheit 
Thanks allot
dch8


----------



## 8reeb (26 يونيو 2006)

teslam 3la hal-m3loomat el 8yemma ...o jzak allah 5air
ya o5oona dash 8...................


----------



## eng_jaguar (26 يونيو 2006)

ما شاء الله ربنا يزيدك


----------

